# W hotels



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*W Hotel Bangkok*
Open today(December 7th,2012)


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Hotel W Ciudad de México


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*W Retreat Koh Samui*
Suratthani Province, Thailand











W Retreat Koh Samui—Pool by W Worldwide, on Flickr


W Retreat Koh Samui—Lobby by W Worldwide, on Flickr


W Retreat Koh Samui—SIP Bar by W Worldwide, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

W Retreat Koh Samui—Exterior by W Worldwide, on Flickr


W Retreat Koh Samui—Exterior by W Worldwide, on Flickr


W Retreat Koh Samui—Guest Bathroom by W Worldwide, on Flickr


W Retreat Koh Samui—W Retreat Koh Samui by W Worldwide, on Flickr


W Retreat Koh Samui—W Lounge - Day by W Worldwide, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I stayed in the 'W' in Montreal last weekend. The lobby looked like Quagmire's bedroom. Great hotel.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*W SENTOSA COVE SINGAPORE*

W Singapore Sentosa Cove—Exterior - Wheels by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Singapore Sentosa Cove—Entrance Stairway Daytime by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Singapore Sentosa Cove—The Kitchen Table by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Singapore Sentosa Cove—Fitness Center by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Singapore Sentosa Cove—Fabulous WOW Suite - Living Room by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Singapore Sentosa Cove—WET by W Worldwide, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

W Taipei



















The view from their top-floor Chinese restaurant is great!


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice W Hotels.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*W PARIS OPERA*

W Paris Opera—Exterior - rendering by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Paris Opera—Welcome Desk by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Paris Opera—Fabulous Suite by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Paris Opera—SWEAT by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Paris Opera—Fabulous Suite by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Paris Opera—W Lounge by W Worldwide, on Flickr

W Paris Opera—Studio - Boardroom setup by W Worldwide, on Flickr


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*Bogotá -Colombia*
W Hotels

Aloft Bogotá Airport 









eluniversal.com.co









www.hoteldesigns.net









www.quebuenacompra.com









www.terranum.com









www.tnews.com.pe

-------------

W Hotel 
Under Construction










www.terranum.com









Skyscrapercity!!!!!









Skyscrapercity!!!!!​
Greetings!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

W Barcelona


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

W hotel,Mumbai,U/C
Known as namaste tower,301 m.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

W hotel,Noida,Delhi,India
Height-288m-63f,site prep


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

W Barcelona Spain










W Hotel - Barcelona by Dave Pinter, on Flickr










W Hotel - Barcelona by Dave Pinter, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo_Ricote (Mar 23, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzaERS_i6s7/


----------

